# The London most visitors don't see



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

*The London most visitors won't see*

We've all seen the iconic images of London, Big Ben, Buckingham Palace, Tower Bridge etc. But there is an awful lot more to London than the tourist traps contained within the West End and The City. With over 8 million people and covering over 600 square miles Greater London has much more than the average visitor to London sees.
I'd like to share some photos that I have taken over the last few years of areas of London that most visitors to this great city might not see. Sometimes they are typical urban scenes but many of them show that London is a very green city with some lovely open spaces, great architecture but definitely urban. 

I'll post a small number of images per post so that the pages will load faster.





Woolwich Market, SE18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Woolwich Arsenal Station, SE18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Royal Brass Foundry, SE18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Royal Arsenal Boulevard, SE18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Royal Military Academy, SE18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Peter Burke's 'Assembly', Royal Arsenal, SE18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Thames from Woolwich by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Thames at Woolwich by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Ferry Watching by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Thames at Woolwich by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Thames at Woolwich by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Thames Barrier by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Charlton House, SE7 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Hornfair Park by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Woolwich Common by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Woolwich Common by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Severndroog Castle, SE18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Severndroog Castle, SE18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Garden of Jackwood House, SE18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Eltham Park North, SE9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Falconwood Station, SE9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Eltham Palace - North Moat Bridge by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Lord Chancellor's Lodgings, SE9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Rail footbridge near Hither Green by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Crystal Palace Station, Crystal Palace Station Road, SE19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Tudor Road, SE19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Church Road, SE19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Westow Park, SE19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






View from Biggin Hill, SE19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Norwood Grove, SW16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






View from Norwood Grove, SW16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Streatham Common, SW16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Passage under railway south of Streatham Common station by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Streatham Pumping Station, Conyers Road, SW16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Hope, Bellevue Road, SW17 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wandsworth Common, SW18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wandsworth Common, SW18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wandsworth Common Footbridge by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wandsworth Common, SW18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Up and Down by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Tooting Bec Common, SW16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Du Cane Court, Balham High Road, SW12 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Balham High Road, SW12 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Wandsworth Prison, Heathfield Road, SW18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr




Wandsworth Cemetery, SW18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






489 Garratt Lane, SW18 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Wandle by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Ravensbury Terrace by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Durnsford Road Recreation Ground, SW19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wimbledon Mosque, Durnsford Road, SW19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wimbledon Park Station by Tetramesh, on Flickr





District Line near Wimbledon Park by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Wimbledon Park, SW19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Wimbledon Park, SW19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wimbledon Park, SW19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wimbledon practice courts by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wimbledon Common, SW19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wimbledon Windmill by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Richmond Bridge by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Richmond steps by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Thames at Richmond by Tetramesh, on Flickr






The White Cross, Water Lane, TW9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






The White Cross, Water Lane, TW9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Wimbledon Common, SW19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wimbledon Common, SW19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wimbledon Common, SW19 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Richmond Park by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Royal Ballet School (Lower School), Richmond Park, TW10 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Richmond Park, TW10 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Richmond Park by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Petersham Meadows by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Thames at Richmond by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Thames at Richmond by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Its nice to know though that while most people are battling crowds on Oxford Street or the Southbank there are whole areas unblighted by tourists where real Londoners still do their own thing. 

Tetramesh this is such a great thread- for so many reasons. Great skills and thanks for keeping the posts to a few shots at a time. Good to see parts of town that unfortunately I'll probably never go to.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

except for the skyscrapers, yes you're right,
this is not my perception of London town.


----------



## AJphx (Sep 13, 2002)

nice. I love wold English stuff like the Lord Chancellor's Lodgings. Where is that at?


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Milan Luka said:


> Its nice to know though that while most people are battling crowds on Oxford Street or the Southbank there are whole areas unblighted by tourists where real Londoners still do their own thing.
> 
> Tetramesh this is such a great thread- for so many reasons. Great skills and thanks for keeping the posts to a few shots at a time. Good to see parts of town that unfortunately I'll probably never go to.


As much as I love to visit places like the Southbank and The City it can be extremely busy. I'm glad that these tourists have chosen to visit London but it is just the sheer number of them that puts me off going to the central areas, especially in the Summer months.

Unfortunately there seem to still be too many images loading, I think I'll reduce the number per post.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

DWest said:


> except for the skyscrapers, yes you're right,
> this is not my perception of London town.


Yes, the skyscrapers are an exception to this set of images, they were viewed from Woolwich in south-east London with a telephoto lens.
I'm glad to hear that in general these photos do not reflect your perception of London.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

AJphx said:


> nice. I love wold English stuff like the Lord Chancellor's Lodgings. Where is that at?


The building is right next to Eltham Palace in south-east London.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots, very interesting to pick out known and completely unknown views.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really good, interesting and also very nice photos from this point view of London kay:


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely shots, very interesting to pick out known and completely unknown views.





christos-greece said:


> Really good, interesting and also very nice photos from this point view of London kay:


Thanks!
I'll try to post photos of lesser known views of London but just occasionally there maybe a familiar scene.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Waterloo Place, TW9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Richmond Green, TW9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Boat Houses, Riverside, TW9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Richmond Lock and Weir, TW1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Church Street, TW7 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






George & Dragon, 29 London Road, TW8 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Grand Union Canal, TW8 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Grand Union Canal, TW8 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Clitherow Lock by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Grand Union Canal by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Gallows Bridge, River Brent (Grand Union Canal), TW8 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Under Greenford by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Grand Union Canal by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Wharncliffe Viaduct, Brent Meadow, UB1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Churchfields Recreation Ground, W7 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Churchfields Recreation Ground, W7 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Brent, W7 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Brent, W7 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Greenford alley by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Horsenden Hill by Tetramesh, on Flickr





A40 Western Avenue by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Horsenden Hill, UB6 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Horsenden Hill, UB6 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Horsenden Hill, UB6 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Wharncliffe Viaduct, Brent Meadow, UB1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Greenford Station, Oldfield Lane North, UB6 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Subway under Green Park Way, UB6 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Grand Union Canal by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Grand Union Canal by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Welcome to Perivale by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

High Street, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






High Street, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






High Street, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Piccadilly Line south of Sudbury Hill station by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Sudbury Hill Station, Greenford Road, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






The Rising Sun, Greenford Road, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

High Street, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






High Street, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






High Street, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

High Street, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






High Street, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Vaughan Library, Harrow School, High Street, HA1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking towards central London from Harrow by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Harrow School Chapel by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Northwick Park by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

South Kenton Station, HA9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Preston Park, HA9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Preston Park, HA9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Preston Road station, Preston Road, HA3 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Bridge from Fryent Country Park, NW9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Barn Hill, Fryent Country Park, NW9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Gotfords Hill, Fryent Country Park, NW9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Welsh Harp Open Space, NW9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






M1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

95 Stock Meeting by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Holocaust Memorial Garden, Hendon Park, NW4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Hendon Central Station, Central Circus, NW4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Goal Hangers by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Brent, NW4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Mutton Brook, NW11 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Mutton Brook, NW11 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Northway Gardens, NW11 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Lyttelton Playing Fields, N2 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## cpwken (Sep 6, 2009)

Superb pictures! :cheers:

I take you took them whilst walking the Capital Ring? Apart from Biggin Hill they're all from locations on the route.

I which case I'm particularly looking forward Highgate, Abney Park & Becton

Just one small correction, the Hope (first picture post 8) is in SW18 not SW17.

Looking forward to seeing the rest!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

cpwken said:


> Superb pictures! :cheers:
> 
> I take you took them whilst walking the Capital Ring? Apart from Biggin Hill they're all from locations on the route.
> 
> ...


Hi cpwken

Yes, so far the images posted have been from my walks around the Capital Ring but I'll be adding images from other areas as well. The stretch from Highgate to the Thames is probably my favourite part of the Ring.
The section from Crystal Palace to Streatham does go through a road named Biggin Hill.
When I was looking for the exact postcode for 'The Hope' pub I used the info I found on their *own website*, I suppose they could have made a mistake


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Lyttleton Playing Fields, N2 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Hampstead Garden Suburb Synagogue, Norrice Lea, N2 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






East Finchley Station, N2 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

East Finchley Station, Great North Road, N2 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Path up to Highgate Wood by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Highgate Wood, N10 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Queens Wood Cafe, N10 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Highgate Station (Priory Gardens entrance), N6 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Path leading from Priory Gardens up to Highgate Spinney, N6 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Highgate West Tunnel, N6 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Parkland Walk by Tetramesh, on Flickr





Parkland Walk passing under Crouch End Hill, N8 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Parkland Walk passing under Crouch End Hill, N8 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Crouch End Station, N8 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Parkland Walk by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Parkland Walk, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Gospel Oak to Barking Line by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Bridge over the East Coast Line by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

East Coast Line by Tetramesh, on Flickr






New River, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






New River, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Ashdale House, Woodberry Down Estate, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





New River, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






New River, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Woodberry Down Estate, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Woodberry Down Estate, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr





New River, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

New River, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






New River, N16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






New River, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Castle Climbing Centre, Green Lanes, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






The Castle Climbing Centre, Green Lanes, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Clissold House, Clissold Park, N16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Ancient Mother Church, Stoke Newington Church Street, N16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






The Lion, Stoke Newington Church Street, N16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






FOUNT PENS REPAIRED by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Crouch End Station, N8 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Ferme Park Road, N8 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






New River, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Abney Park Chapel, Abney Park Cemetery, N16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Abney Park Chapel, Abney Park Cemetery, N16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Abney Park Chapel, Abney Park Cemetery, N16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Woodberry Down Estate, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






New River by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Newnton Close, Woodberry Down Estate, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






East Reservoir N4 / N16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Finsbury Park, N4 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Stoke Newington Station, N16 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Lea View House, Springfield, E5 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Springfield Park, E5 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Springfield Marina by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr






King's Head Bridge, River Lea, E5 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Princess Of Wales, Lea Bridge Road, E5 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Lea, E5 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Lea, E5 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

White Post Lane, E9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






White Post Lane, E9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr






River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Lea Tavern, White Post Lane, E9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






The Lord Napier, White Post Lane, E9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Olympic construction by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Olympic construction by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Olympic construction by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Olympic construction by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Olympic construction by Tetramesh, on Flickr






High Street, E15 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Greenway, E15 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Aubrey Moore Point, Abbey Lane, E15 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Abbey Lane, E15 by Tetramesh, on Flickr






Abbey Mills Pumping Station, Abbey Lane, E15 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Greenway, E15 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






The Greenway by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Jubilee and District line trains at West Ham station by Tetramesh, on ipernity






The Greenway by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Greenway by Tetramesh, on ipernity






The Greenway by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Greenway by Tetramesh, on ipernity






The Greenway by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

South of Plaistow station by Tetramesh, on ipernity






South of Plaistow Station by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

New Beckton Park, E6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






New Beckton Park, E6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Newham Way, E6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity





New Beckton Park, E6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

New Beckton Park, E6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Learoyd Gardens, E6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Shop ↓ by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Cyprus Station, E6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Cyprus Place, E6 pby Tetramesh, on ipernity






The Ferndale, Cyprus Place, E6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Woolwich Manor Way, E16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Woolwich Manor Way, E16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Royal Albert Dock by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Woolwich Manor Way, E16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Royal Albert Dock by Tetramesh, on ipernity






UEL Docklands Campus, E16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

London City Airport by Tetramesh, on ipernity






King George V Dock by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Down to the Thames by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Low tide at Woolwich by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The River Thames at Woolwich by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Barge House Road, E16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Port of London Authority by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Path next to Gallions Point Estate by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Ernest Bevin by Tetramesh, on ipernity






The Thames at Woolwich by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

1937 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Entrance to Woolwich Foot Tunnel by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Woolwich Foot Tunnel by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Constitution, NW1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Regent's Canal by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

What or where is this place? It looks very similar to a place in a Video of PAUL VAN DYK at 0:46 and 2:46


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Assemblage23 said:


> What or where is this place? It looks very similar to a place in a Video of PAUL VAN DYK at 0:46 and 2:46


This is undoubtedly the same place where that video was filmed. It is the *Alexandra Road Estate* but known locally as Rowley Way. One end of the estate leads out onto Abbey Road (of The Beatles fame) and the other end reaches up to South Hampstead/Swiss Cottage.
Worth a visit if in the area.



Rowley Way, NW8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Rowley Way, NW8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Rowley Way, NW8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Rowley Way, NW8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Rowley Way, NW8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Rowley Way, NW8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ It seems that many people have well tended gardens which is usually a sign that it is not a rough estate and at least lower middle class. Would this be true?


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Justme said:


> ^^ It seems that many people have well tended gardens which is usually a sign that it is not a rough estate and at least lower middle class. Would this be true?


Good point! on first glance I thought it looked scary as hell, but like you say there is some civic pride there.


----------



## juansebastian71 (Jun 1, 2009)

Next year i hope 2 be living in London, cant wait!!!!! loving london


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Justme said:


> ^^ It seems that many people have well tended gardens which is usually a sign that it is not a rough estate and at least lower middle class. Would this be true?


Yes, it is one of very few successful modernist estates in London, the other is an estate on the edge of Richmond Park, name of which escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Justme said:


> ^^ It seems that many people have well tended gardens which is usually a sign that it is not a rough estate and at least lower middle class. Would this be true?


Back in the 70s and 80s it did have a bad reputation and was, in my experience, best avoided. These days it seems to be a much better place, it seems to be quite trendy to live there now.


----------



## Reaperducer (Mar 24, 2007)

I love the suburbs and quieter spaces of the London area. Whenever I'm there I try to take a random train out of town just to see what it's like. The last time I ended up at Hampton Court Palace. 

What's really great about London is the love that Londoners have for their city. It's very similar to how New Yorkers feel about their town. 

So many people in great places feel inferior to the larger town down the road ("Appleton is good, but it's no Green Bay. Green Bay is good, but it's no Milwaukee. Milwaukee is good, but it's no Chicago. Chicago is good, but it's no New York, etc..") 

I've never heard a song that referred to London in a bad way, like the way so many songs about Los Angeles and similar cities have lines like "This city's killing me" or "Gotta get out of this city." 

People who live in London seem to really genuinely love London. Not just in a civic pride or jingoistic sense (I'm looking at you, Cleveland!), but love the city as a friend; almost as a person. London is far more than a place or a city.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ there are a couple of songs out there that dis London. Baker Street by Gerry Rafferty is one that comes to mind where he sings "So many people, but it's got no soul" but the he was Scottish.

London is often disliked by many in the UK outside London, as so often, the biggest city in any country is disliked. Too noisy, too expensive, too crowded etc. The big city can be quite intimidating to smaller town folk.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Grand Union Canal (Paddington Arm) and Hormead Road, W9 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Crossover by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Lea by Tetramesh, on ipernity






St Pancras Lock, Regent's Canal, NW1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Leake Street, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity







Dundee Wharf, E14 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Islington Tunnel, Regent's Canal, N1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






F. Cooke, 9 Broadway Market, E8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Limehouse Basin by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Limekiln Wharf, E14 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Java Wharf, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Rotherhithe Tunnel by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Rotherhithe Street, SE16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Chambers Street, SE16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Bermondsey Wall West, SE16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Junction of Bermondsey Wall West, SE16 and Mill Street, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Stainer Street, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






A40 (Westway) by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Conduit Mews, W2 par Tetramesh, on ipernity






Southwark Street Railway Bridge, SE1 par Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking Down On The Met by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Roupell Street, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Whittlesey Street, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Gower Mews, WC1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

A40 (Westway) by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Finsbury Park, N4 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Limehouse Cut, E14 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Globe Town Market, E2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Old Mitre Court, EC4 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Victoria Park, E9 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Cambridge Heath Road, E2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Whitechapel Market, Whitechapel Road, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Hertford Union Canal, E3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Cyprus Street, E2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The East London Mosque, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Brick Lane, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Commercial Street/Toynbee Street, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






White's Row, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Commercial Street, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Brune Street, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Toynbee Street, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Golders Green Road, NW11 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Thames Barrier Park, E16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






West End Lane, NW6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Rotherhithe Street, SE16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






View over Vale of Health, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Regent's Canal by Tetramesh, on ipernity






South End Green, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Lea, E3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Back Of Rowley Way, NW8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## NvkR (Oct 12, 2009)

I love your thread and the fact I don't reconize any of these places even though I've been there many times. It's nice to see pictures of London we haven't seen a thousand times. Great work! :cheers:


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

NvkR said:


> I love your thread and the fact I don't reconize any of these places even though I've been there many times. It's nice to see pictures of London we haven't seen a thousand times. Great work! :cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## Republica (Jun 30, 2005)

great pics once again.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Hogarth Roundabout Subway, W4 by Tetramesh, on ipernity





Black Path, NW6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Ribarca said:


> Great thread. I love the urban mix of London.
> 
> I must say that when I visited London for the first time landing on City Airport I was a bit shocked at the mess I saw in that area. The visits after this I started to love the city.


Yes, you don't have to go far from City Airport to be in a not so nice area.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Ribarca said:


> Great thread. I love the urban mix of London.
> 
> I must say that when I visited London for the first time landing on City Airport I was a bit shocked at the mess I saw in that area. The visits after this I started to love the city.


It's not the best area (yet) I agree, though constantly changing and improving, there is still a lot of ugly industry around and plenty of rough neighbourhoods between the nicer newer ones.

It does look a mess though. It's much nicer to arrive in T5, Heathrow, and the the fast train to Paddington.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Fermoy Road, W9 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Trinity Walk, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Golders Hill Pergola, NW11 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Leonard Street, SE16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Pontoon Dock Station, E16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Christchurch Avenue, NW6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Gaumont State Cinema, Kilburn High Road, NW6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Brent Cross North Circular (A406) by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Ashland Place, W1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity





Grand Union Canal (Paddington Arm), W10 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and also very nice views of London, as well


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Justme said:


> It's not the best area (yet) I agree, though constantly changing and improving, there is still a lot of ugly industry around and plenty of rough neighbourhoods between the nicer newer ones.
> 
> It does look a mess though. It's much nicer to arrive in T5, Heathrow, and the the fast train to Paddington.


True, However Part of the appeal of London to me is the hotch-potch and old and new, nice and nasty! If I wanted everything to be new and glassy I would go to Houston!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Cambridge Cottages, TW9 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Billy Fury Way, NW6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

South Kilburn Estate, NW6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Westbourne Green, W2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## rouvitsa (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok so you WOULDNT venture into a public toilet in search of a glorified attraction but if you do head down to camden I did notice the crazy artwork downstairs when I was in need of a loo break. Check it:




























Enjoy. And kudos to the artists. It made my pit stop that much more enjoyable. This was probably one of few times I can genuinely say that the sh%t DIDNT stink.


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Tetramesh said:


> Trinity Walk, NW3 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


OH MY GOD....this brings back so many memories! I used to always run down this road everyday when school was finished (primary school)


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Tetramesh said:


> Trinity Walk, NW3 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


OH MY GOD....this brings back so many memories! I used to always run down this road everyday when school was finished (primary school)


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Koobideh said:


> OH MY GOD....this brings back so many memories! I used to always run down this road everyday when school was finished (primary school)


Hopefully you managed to stop before hitting the railings on Finchley Road.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Harrow Road (Westway), W2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity





River Lea by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Caernarvon House, W2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity







Gloucester Mews West, W2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Upbrook Mews, W2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






River Lea by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Building the London 2012 Olympic Park by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Berners Mews, W1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

River Lea, E5 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Three Mills, E3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

mike7743 said:


> considering how old it is it's not surprising but rather common knowledge that London is pretty ugly (apart from the usual suspects).


meh... What about Paris?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

MrNice said:


> really? I see clean places for the most part and it looks much better than the equivalent areas in new york and paris.By the way im suprised an individual coming from such an architecturally mediocre tinpot town as you do would make such a comment.:cheers:





MrNice said:


> really? what an idiotic comment.having just visited california in july and seen most of the piss poor 3rd world shitheaps that you have for towns and suburbs you really have nfi do you.


I REALLY feel for you, you know that?

U take it personally like a little infant and then insult, or TRY to insult us back... mentally u're not older than a 4-year old... 

btw, u think Tel Aviv is a tinpot? u r one ignorant man then...

if a city isn't as big and as famous as London, it's a tinpot then?!


----------



## MrNice (Aug 26, 2010)

Deanb said:


> I REALLY feel for you, you know that?
> 
> U take it personally like a little infant and then insult, or TRY to insult us back... mentally u're not older than a 4-year old...
> 
> btw, u think Tel Aviv is a tinpot? u r one ignorant man then...


thats my opinion..i dont rate anywhere in israel..the architecture is crap..either 60's concrete shite or cheap looking condos that look like they should be in miami.Sorry for having my own mind.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

MrNice said:


> thats my opinion..i dont rate anywhere in israel..the architecture is crap..either 60's concrete shite or cheap looking condos that look like they should be in miami.Sorry for having my own mind.


well as the weather is more like Miami than London, it's appropriate isn't it?!

also, it's clear you've never been here, so why judge before u visit?!

I've been to London, three times, and what I said is true... 

oh and btw... u guys have a SHIT weather lol


----------



## MrNice (Aug 26, 2010)

Deanb said:


> well as the weather is more like Miami than London, it's appropriate isn't it?!
> 
> also, it's clear you've never been here, so why judge before u visit?!
> 
> ...


Our weather is fine in the summer and tel aviv has nothing for me there to visit..its an irrelavant tacky seaside hole that doesnt matter..and i wouldnt live in such a tinpot town if you paid me....see ya:lol:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

MrNice said:


> Our weather is fine in the summer


your weather is SHIT - few ppl been there and said it's either too rainy or too hot and u guys can't handle it!



> its an irrelavant tacky seaside hole that doesnt matter


again proving how IGNORANT u r 

hope you get some brain in the future... or is it too late?

take care


----------



## MrNice (Aug 26, 2010)

Deanb said:


> your weather is SHIT - few ppl been there and said it's either too rainy or too hot and u guys can't handle it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who cares you silly muppet.:lol:Learn how to construct a proper sentence in English as well dumbo.


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

From my experience in this forum British fail to accept criticism of their cities and become edgy


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

icehot said:


> From my experience in this forum British fail to accept criticism of their cities and become edgy


British fail to do a lot of things :lol:


----------



## MrNice (Aug 26, 2010)

Deanb said:


> British fail to do a lot of things :lol:


We acheive a lot more than your tinpot banana republic ..you just revealed a lot about yourself there..jealous numpty..you wouldnt even have your 'country' if we hadnt given it you charity cases out of pity.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

MrNice said:


> We acheive a lot more than your tinpot banana republic ..you just revealed a lot about yourself there..jealous numpty..you wouldnt even have your 'country' if we hadnt given it you charity cases out of pity.


funny how of all the people who posted negative comments about London, I'm the only one you pay attention to.

Jealous? not at all. there are much better countries and nations out there... 

in 62 years we've achieved A HELL LOT... so be quiet

not gonna comment anymore... U R a waste of time for this forum


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

really cool thread this one
makes me want to go to london again! 
awesome capital...


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

mike7743 said:


> considering how old it is it's not surprising but rather common knowledge that London is pretty ugly (apart from the usual suspects).


Don´t be stupid. Considering how huge the city is it´s not ugly at all. The only city of its size in the world that is more beautiful is Paris.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

icehot said:


> From my experience in this forum British fail to accept criticism of their cities and become edgy


Well, from my experience on this forum it seems to be fair game to criticise anything British, but whenever a British person decides to critique anything foreign they're either labelled 'arrogant' or 'touchy'. It's a double standard that seems to have seeped into the culture of this forum.

Anyway, Deanb and MrNice are both as bad as each should both be banned for needless abuse/xenophobic vitriol.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool shots.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Looks actually much interesting than touristy parts of London.

Like this mossed green wall.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Tubeman said:


> Magnificent thread... One of the if not the best London photo threads I've seen on ssc... You're a genius!
> 
> :applause:





Dr.Seltsam said:


> Very interesting!!! Thanks!





stevensp said:


> really cool thread this one
> makes me want to go to london again!
> awesome capital...





El_Greco said:


> Cool shots.


Thanks for taking time to look through the photos, I'm glad you all appreciate the other side of London.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Looks actually much interesting than touristy parts of London.
> 
> Like this mossed green wall.


I've found that, for me, the most interesting parts of London are well away from the major tourist hotspots. 
The road with the moss covered wall is less then 400 metres from Madame Tussauds and less than 700 metres from the very busy Oxford Street. It just goes to show what can be found if you veer off the beaten tourist track.


----------



## scalatrava89 (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww the Brunswick. I love this place, so full of character with a great atmosphere. And to think it was going to be pulled down 20 years ago.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Water Jugglers by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Brent Cross Passageway by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

great thread apart from the idiotic flaming.. I wish there was an option to block or hide these people.. does noone moderate here?

For what its worth I found the original comment by DeanB particularly snide and irritating considering the author of the thread has clearly taken the time to document and show to us parts of london most people will never see, and places which obviously fascinate him. To dismiss this painstaking work as ugly is clearly a woeful appreciation firstly of what makes something beautiful, and secondly an absolutely unnecessary and negative comment. I for one found many of the images to be quite beautiful, and as a body of work to be both intriguing and inspirational.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For me those London photos here are really very nice and interesting as well


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

PadArch said:


> great thread apart from the idiotic flaming.. I wish there was an option to block or hide these people.. does noone moderate here?
> 
> For what its worth I found the original comment by DeanB particularly snide and irritating considering the author of the thread has clearly taken the time to document and show to us parts of london most people will never see, and places which obviously fascinate him. To dismiss this painstaking work as ugly is clearly a woeful appreciation firstly of what makes something beautiful, and secondly an absolutely unnecessary and negative comment. I for one found many of the images to be quite beautiful, and as a body of work to be both intriguing and inspirational.


Thanks for your comment PadArch.
Unfortunately some people seem to think that London is comprised of a few square miles containing Big Ben, Leicester Square and Buckingham Palace. While there are some nice areas in the central area of London there are also some less appealing areas, this is also the case for the suburbs. For me, London is most interesting away from the tourist areas. I can stroll across acres of Hampstead Heath and a short time later I could be walking down a graffiti ridden alleyway in Kilburn, it is all about contrast. I don't avoid the less affluent areas like many visitors would but instead make a point of having a good look around these places, I'd hate to walk around with my camera and only take pictures of Covent Garden, Trafalgar Square and the like. I have not come across one area of London where the locals don't take pride in their surroundings and always look for ways of making it better for themselves and their community.
Thanks again for your appreciation.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> For me those London photos here are really very nice and interesting as well


Thanks christos-greece!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

There are plenty of wonderful area's in the suburbs as well. Just drop a pin on streetview and in most cases you will land in a leafy, well kept area with fine historical buildings. The ugly suburbs are really only the lower working class ones which is the case for anywhere in the world.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Walthamstow Marshes, E10 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






River Lea by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very, very good thread; very, very interesting. Thank you very much.
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
Very interesting to see all this different aspects about London than we usually don't see in pictures.
Very good selection of pictures where you can learn of much aspects of the city as whole:
its topography and hydrography...
its old and new infraestructure...
its old and new, and different, neighborhoods...
its parks and green areas, not only the big and well maintained, but even small and wild spots between old industrial areas...




Deanb said:


> its amazing how ugly and neglected London is outside of the more touristy / wealthy areas of the city


And I can't desagree more that statement. hno:
At least in this pictures, I find the city very charming.
that small and wellcoming streets...
those beautyfull old houses...
those old industrial sites...
those countrylike areas that surround the city...
those railroad tracks that are everywhere..
and specially all those channels, rivers and creeks that seems to be all over the city, and the way buildings and roads surround them...
All that gives London a very special charm, that you can hardly find in other cities.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

CCs77 said:


> Very, very good thread; very, very interesting. Thank you very much.
> :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:
> Very interesting to see all this different aspects about London than we usually don't see in pictures.
> Very good selection of pictures where you can learn of much aspects of the city as whole:
> ...


Thanks CCs77!


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Great thread - I think this thread very well reflects what the average Londoners see and feel on a daily basis. Even you you lived in a posh leafy suburb and worked in the City, chances are you'd still have to walk over one of the railway footbridges, through some shabby back alleyway, or took the bus under the A40 flyover.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tetramesh said:


> River Lea by Tetramesh, on Flickr


If someone could restore that old factory in museum, or office building would be nice i think...


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Always interesting to see the areas of the cities like this.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Primrose Dusk by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Bermondsey Street, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Fleet Community Centre, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






River Lea by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Kenwood House, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Royal Free Hospital, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Awesome! Please keep taking photos, this thread is addictive


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Awesome! Please keep taking photos, this thread is addictive


Thanks!
Sorry about your addiction.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Passage between Western Avenue and Hornsey Water Works, N22 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Grand Union Canal (Paddington Arm), W10 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Excellent pictures!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Jasonzed said:


> Excellent pictures!


Thanks!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The New River passing by housing on Chadwell Lane by Tetramesh, on ipernity





Hornsey Water Treatment Works, N8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Kilburn Park Road, NW6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity





Bridge carrying Hampden Road over New River, N8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The New River and West Reservoir, N4 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






New River, N16 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Awesome!


Thanks!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

This is a jaw dropping picture! :applause:


Primrose Dusk by Tetramesh, on Flickr


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> This is a jaw dropping picture! :applause:


Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## euromerican (Oct 17, 2009)

Are these pics supposed to be bad? Most of these places seem like nice/normal areas found in almost every city in the world.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

euromerican said:


> Are these pics supposed to be bad? Most of these places seem like nice/normal areas found in almost every city in the world.


No, I didn't post these photos to portray London as 'bad', hopefully none of these photos have done that. I just wanted to how that there are interesting and pleasant areas that visitors might not see if they visit the city and don't venture further than the touristy areas.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Looking at Kilburn estate I doubt it will remain standing for very long, now with so many of these estates being demolished.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Mr Bricks said:


> Looking at Kilburn estate I doubt it will remain standing for very long, now with so many of these estates being demolished.


It looks like there are changes to come on the estate.

*http://www.estatesgazette.com/blogs...tchets-with-good-old-fashioned-hard-work.html*


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Regent's Canal, N1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Finsbury Park, N4 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Tetramesh;
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/tetramesh/3540367338/ said:


> [/url]
> Grand Union Canal (Paddington Arm) by Tetramesh, on Flickr


It's amazing how many canals are there in London. I didn't imagine there wew so many.
And it is also amazing how close are them to the buildings, that houses have the windows literally over the canal.
does that canal ever flow? because again, that houses are so close, that it's scary.


----------



## ajaaronjoe (Mar 1, 2010)

stunning


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

CCs77 said:


> It's amazing how many canals are there in London. I didn't imagine there wew so many.
> And it is also amazing how close are them to the buildings, that houses have the windows literally over the canal.
> does that canal ever flow? because again, that houses are so close, that it's scary.


Apart from the canals there are many other waterways in London, *this map* shows many of them. There were many more waterways in the past but they have been lost over the years as London expanded, *this page* gives a bit more info.
I can't ever recall a canal overflowing, they seem to remain at the same level all the time, possibly something to do with the many locks. Some of the western areas along the Thames are prone to light flooding now and then, Chiswick to Richmond mainly.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

ajaaronjoe said:


> stunning


Thanks!


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Tetramesh said:


> Apart from the canals there are many other waterways in London, *this map* shows many of them. There were many more waterways in the past but they have been lost over the years as London expanded, *this page* gives a bit more info.
> I can't ever recall a canal overflowing, they seem to remain at the same level all the time, possibly something to do with the many locks. Some of the western areas along the Thames are prone to light flooding now and then, Chiswick to Richmond mainly.


Thank you
and as always, very good and very interesting pictures.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Petherton Road, N5 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






New River Walk, N1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from London, Tetramesh


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Colebrook Row, N1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Regent's Canal, N1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ That canal cafe looks so inviting, can you pinpoint it on google maps for me?


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

nice pictures


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Tetramesh said:


> River Lee Navigation, E9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


Like it - looks like 'elf and safety madness isn't nearly as bad as some people make it out to be.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

irrational_pi said:


> *wow, simply breathtaking!*
> Surely I'll set London as my next destination! kay:





DWest said:


> *nice shots* on off the beaten path.





adschi said:


> *nice pictures*





NCT said:


> *Like it* - looks like 'elf and safety madness isn't nearly as bad as some people make it out to be.


Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting and very nice new photos from London, Tetramesh


----------



## snowman159 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for this wonderful thread and the great pictures! I love threads that show cities from a side tourists usually don't get to see.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Interesting and very nice new photos from London, Tetramesh


Thanks again christos-greece. 



snowman159 said:


> Thanks for this wonderful thread and the great pictures! I love threads that show cities from a side tourists usually don't get to see.


Glad you like it. I much prefer a city thread which doesn't stick to the known landmarks.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Weston Street, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Bermondsey Square, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Neckinger Mills, Abbey Street, Bermondsey, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity






Lupin Point, Abbey Street, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Regent's Canal, E2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Berlinerin (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for a great thread ! It's always interesting and refreshing to see real life photos of non tourist-y areas especially of the popular cities like London. Awesome work.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I really missed those updates..
it's One of my favorite threads. 

nice update anyway.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

^^

Yes, me too
Tetramesh, come back....


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Good to see more pictures up, very interesting shots.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

It's been a while so time to show a bit more of the London many do not visit.


Tachbrook Street Market, SW1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Kingston Bridge, KT1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Queen's Crescent, NW5 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Tower of All Saints House (formerly All Saints Parish Church), TW10 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Wapping Wall, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Bastion Highwalk, EC2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity



Lothbury, EC2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity





Princess Alice, Dingley Road, EC1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Interesting pictures giving a different perspective on London, from the usual.

Interesting to see the bascule bridge in Wapping; as the bascule bridge in Liverpool has recently been restored & renovated.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great topic! A question: why are there so few people? I bet some places in these picture are uknown also by the Londoners!

Thank you for posting. Some of them maybe will be hints for our next trip lo London!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> ^^Interesting pictures giving a different perspective on London, from the usual.
> 
> Interesting to see the bascule bridge in Wapping; as the bascule bridge in Liverpool has recently been restored & renovated.


Thanks! I've seen photos of the one in Liverpool and it looks quite impressive.



Fabri88 said:


> Great topic! A question: why are there so few people? I bet some places in these picture are uknown also by the Londoners!
> 
> Thank you for posting. Some of them maybe will be hints for our next trip lo London!


It might look like there aren't many people around but that could be because I like to get out quite early. Also, the _City of London_ is more or less deserted at weekends.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Meakin Estate, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Kilburn High Road station, NW6 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Hornchurch Country Park, RM13 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Kentish Town Trellis and joinery works by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Fancied the "neighbor" and non-tourist London, a side that is not seen in these threads, whether of London or other big cities.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Brompton Cemetery, SW10 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Heath Street, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Junction of Clarence Way and Hartland Road, NW1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Motcomb Street, SW1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great pictures, good to have you back :cheers:
Isn't that cemetery the one where they filmed the 2009 Sherlock Holmes film?


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Crash_N said:


> Great pictures, good to have you back :cheers:
> Isn't that cemetery the one where they filmed the 2009 Sherlock Holmes film?


Thanks! 
Yes, that's the place.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice, great pics from London....:cheers:


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Linguine said:


> very nice, great pics from London....:cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Bacton Tower, Haverstock Road, NW5 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Mrs Woodford Fawcett memorial by Tetramesh, on ipernity




5 Church Row, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




New River, N4 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Kingston Station, KT1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




The Cambridge, Church Road, SE19 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Gants Hill Station, IG2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Church Row, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice pics Tetramesh, though I don't know if I would call Brompton and Belgravia (Motcomb Street) areas that visitors don't see 

What about places like Barnes, Little Venice, Belsize Park, Canonbury, Clapham, Broadway Market/London Fields, Wapping, Shorditch? All beautiful areas... There is really so much to see outside of central London.

I see you've already shown a little bit of Richmond, Chiswick and Hampstead - those are beautiful neighborhoods as well that can take up a whole thread on their own.

You could spend weeks exploring London without ever going into Zone 1.


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

Tetramesh said:


> Junction of Clarence Way and Hartland Road, NW1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


Wow thats is a amazing building. Really love this picture. Both modern and olde style! :cheers:


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Fitzrovian said:


> Nice pics Tetramesh, though I don't know if I would call Brompton and Belgravia (Motcomb Street) areas that visitors don't see
> 
> What about places like Barnes, Little Venice, Belsize Park, Canonbury, Clapham, Broadway Market/London Fields, Wapping, Shorditch? All beautiful areas... There is really so much to see outside of central London.
> 
> ...


Thanks Fitzrovian. I've never really thought of Brompton Cemetery or the streets around Motcomb Street as places where visitors to London might go, maybe up the road on Knightsbridge but not on the back streets. I suppose the cemetery might be becoming more popular the more people hear about it.

I'll eventually get round to taking photos of other areas one day. 



Orionol said:


> Wow thats is a amazing building. Really love this picture. Both modern and olde style! :cheers:


Thanks.  I don't think this mock tudor building is as old as you might think.


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Tetramesh said:


> Thanks Fitzrovian. I've never really thought of Brompton Cemetery or the streets around Motcomb Street as places where visitors to London might go, maybe up the road on Knightsbridge but not on the back streets. I suppose the cemetery might be becoming more popular the more people hear about it.


Fair enough  I tend to think of most of Zone 1 as being quite touristy, but there are indeed plenty of spots even there that are off the beaten path. Clerkenwell, Pimplico and the outer reaches of Chelsea/Kensington/Earl's Court have mercifully escaped the attention of most tourists and still retain a quiet neighborhood feel.

Btw another beautiful area outside of central London that deserves to be showcased is Primrose Hill.

I look forward to your future installments


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Royal Alfred, Manor Road, DA8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Upper Lodge, Bushy Park, TW11 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Holly Bush Steps, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Stafford Place, SW1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice and interesting updates from London


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Great thread, I adore London!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

IrishMan2010 said:


> Great thread, I adore London!


Cheers!


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Excellent pictures!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

sky-eye said:


> Excellent pictures!


Thanks.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Mitre Road, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Shot Tower by the River Crane by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Streatley Place, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




The Boat House, Norwood High Street, SE27 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

I like the caputres of all the nooks and crannies in London. thnx.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Millennium Harbour, E14 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Chingford view of London by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Swiss Cottage Leisure Centre, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




King's Scholars Passage, SW1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> I take it that Baltimore Wharf is at Canary Wharf?


Baltimore Wharf is right next to Millwall Inner Dock which is very close to Canary Wharf.


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tetramesh said:


> I suppose these days because of the weekend exit only policy at Camden Town station Chalk Farm is used more by tourists. Before Camden Town station was exit only then very few tourists would venture this far up Chalk Farm Road. I suppose I still see (mistakenly?)this station as a non touristy place.


You are!

I was in London last month and then I planned my day going to Colindale at the RAF museum in the morning, then I decided to have lunch at the Ice Wharf next to the Camden Lock (I discovered that pub 3 years ago and everytime I go to London I always go there for lunch because it's very cheap: Ale Pie + Pint of Ale = 10 £ only!): well, I disboarded Tube at Chalk Farm Road and then I walked through the Stables Market and then, after lunch, I took the Tube at Camden Town station.

Why now Camden Town station is exit only? Is it only in weekends or also on weekdays?

PS: Thank you for Chalk Farm Road station photo! I passed next to that shop!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Fabri88 said:


> You are!
> 
> I was in London last month and then I planned my day going to Colindale at the RAF museum in the morning, then I decided to have lunch at the Ice Wharf next to the Camden Lock (I discovered that pub 3 years ago and everytime I go to London I always go there for lunch because it's very cheap: Ale Pie + Pint of Ale = 10 £ only!): well, I disboarded Tube at Chalk Farm Road and then I walked through the Stables Market and then, after lunch, I took the Tube at Camden Town station.
> 
> ...


Camden Town station has been exit only on Sundays for the last ten years or more because of increased tourism in the area. The two escalators and small circulating area at street level are just not able to cope with the increase in people that pass through the station in recent years. 
I remember back in the 80's before the charm and character were torn out of Camden Market that it wasn't such a busy place. 
The only real Londoners you will probably find around Camden Market these days are shopkeepers and stall holders trying their best to exploit visitors who think Camden Town is 'cool'.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Diver by Tetramesh, on ipernity





Fitzjohn's Avenue, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

South Kentish Town Station, 141-145 Kentish Town Road, NW1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity





Metropolitan Tabernacle, Elephant and Castle, SE1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Unique and varied images of London. Thanks.


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

openlyJane said:


> Unique and varied images of London. Thanks.


Thanks!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Whitecross Street, EC1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity





Greenway, E3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for some rare photos from London....:cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Tetramesh said:


> Whitecross Street, EC1 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


What's happening here? Not demolition I hope..


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Mr Bricks said:


> What's happening here? Not demolition I hope..


Sadly it looks like they will indeed knock them down.
http://www.islingtontribune.com/new...block-‘will-leave-street-gloomy-and-soulless’


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The River Wandle next to Penwith Road, SW18 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Pelican Stairs, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Spring Pond, Little Common, HA7 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Throgmorton Avenue, EC2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Tetramesh said:


> Sadly it looks like they will indeed knock them down.
> http://www.islingtontribune.com/new...block-‘will-leave-street-gloomy-and-soulless’


hno:

Restored these buildings would look lovely!


----------



## LazyOaf (Nov 29, 2009)

Tetramesh said:


> Crown and Anchor, Brixton Road, SW9 by Tetramesh, on Flickr


This has recently been refurbished and reopened, looks really smart!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

LazyOaf said:


> This has recently been refurbished and reopened, looks really smart!


Is it still called the Crown and Anchor?


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Brady Street, E1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Cecil Rhodes House, Goldington Street, NW1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

The Cross Keys, High Street, DA8 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Royal Small Arms Tavern, EN3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Heath Street, NW3 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




St. Alphage Highwalk, EC2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

New Inn Street, EC2 by Tetramesh, on ipernity




Gray's Inn Gardens, EC1 by Tetramesh, on ipernity


----------

